
Ask HN: Are interviews for iOS roles less focused on algorithms? - itsevrgrn
I love building software, but I&#x27;m terrible at the leetcode stuff. If I interview for iOS roles, will there be less of a focus on my ability to invert a binary search tree on a whiteboard?
======
deepaksurti
You will have to explicitly ask the potential employers about their interview
process upfront, which one should ask anyways before investing time into the
process.

Usually companies which hire generalists would interview with Algos, DS,
System Design and then have tech specific interviews later on. Some may not
even do tech specific and others may do it in matching stage after making the
offer.

Really there is a lot of variance, but if you are looking at FANG, better bite
the bullet, give yourself decent time (3 - 6) months to prep and start
applying/interviewing.

For other non FANG, I assume the process may not be so leetcode focused, no
guarantees there as there are many companies which prefer to ape FANG style
interviewing at their own peril!

Good luck.

